# Newbie has some questions....please answer



## 00SentraGXE (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok, I have just recently purchased all the tools and hardware nessacary for this install....

So far I have a LOC installed, ground wire, and the rca cables installed.

I'm having a problem with feeding through my powerwire, does anyone know where to feed through the power wire in a B15? 2000 nissan sentra gxe to be exact lol....And what color is the accessory wire on the ignition harness. If someone could please help I would appreiciate it, Thank you soo much. Have a nice day everybody.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

Is your car an automatic? If so theres usualy a place behind the carpet on the fire wall were the metal is thiner for cars with a 5 speed to have the clutch installed...so thats usualy a good spot.
If not then I'd just find a place down behind the kick that you can drill through.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

there should be an unused grommet on both the pass side and the driver's side. I didn't use the driver's side one so I can't tell you exactly where it is, but the pass one is easy to find. From the engine bay look down at the firewall and you should see a big wire bundle running through. To the inside of that and slightly below, there will be a 1" grommet sitting there with nothing running through it. From the inside, you need to remove the glove box and pull back the carpet and you should see it.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I just recently [last sunday] did an install in my 2004 sentra. And i personally think this way is slightly easier on the driver's side

From the battery to the cabin there's a "hole" with a bunch of other wires going in it. It is on the drivers side right next to the battery. It goes all the way to a grommet in the firewall to the cabin of the car. 


As seen here 

The hole is in the bottom right of the picture. The red wire is my power wire

I found using 2 coathangers [or just a long piece of metal] and run it through the hole frist so you can see and feel both ends, then tape the wire to the end. Then you pull it through the opening and it'll come out to the left of the strut tower. You might need to pull the grommet out and then pound it back in...

Then take out the plastic panels that run along the door and the carpet and there should be a metal "bracket" that lifts the seat off the ground, run the wires underneath that, watch the edges....they are hella sharp, then do the same thing until you get to the backseat. I had to take the back off the rear seat and lift up the bottom cushion part to run it nicely to my trunk. There's no bulge in my carpet or anything...you can't even notice there's a wire running through my car.

I can find out the ignition question when I go back to my car. I just put the remote wire into the ignition fuse. I **think** it's a blue fuse...but don't hold me to that...

If you want pics I can get them later today to show exactly.


----------



## 00SentraGXE (Mar 22, 2003)

Yes. My car is an automatic. I was trying to feed my power wire through a one inch hole that is on the drivers side right behind the strut tower, but I was having a lot of problems with that so I just decided to come on here and get some help. I do have a question though, how do I remove the glove box? I know, I know, I'm stupid, but I'm new to this stuff and this is the first time I'm ever working on a car. Thank you for your patiance and answers. More answers to this problem would be appreciated too. Thank you!


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Use a coathanger first and put it all the way through so you can grab it on each side, then tape the wire to the one side and pull it through...and it's done! Just like running wires through a house :thumbup:


----------



## 00SentraGXE (Mar 22, 2003)

ok I saw that grommet on the side. Question though, well 2 actually, is that avilable on my 2000 sentra? Like is it on there, and is that your car?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know if it's in your car, i'd assume that since the chasis are the same this stuff would be the same...since I can get mods that are for 2000-2004 sentras.... 

Yeah that's my car


----------



## 00SentraGXE (Mar 22, 2003)

Ok, you are right. I just went down and checked for it. Now where will the wire come out?

edit: when i was looking at the "hole" there was no grommet on there so yea...haha :thumbdwn:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

If you stick it in the hole in the engine bay it should come out left of the sterring column on the driver's side. You probably have to lie on your back to see and get in there. It should be a rubber grommet....in my car the hood release line is running through there...so if you follow that, it might lead you to the grommet. This is alot easier to do with a friend. Took us maybe 5 minutes to run it through there. You also need to pull reallly hard to get it through.


hahah....edit: replace grommet with just hole...haha


----------



## 00SentraGXE (Mar 22, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> If you stick it in the hole in the engine bay it should come out left of the strut tower on the driver's side. You probably have to lie on your back to see and get in there. It should be a rubber grommet....in my car the hood release line is running through there...so if you follow that, it might lead you to the grommet. This is alot easier to do with a friend. Took us maybe 5 minutes to run it through there. You also need to pull reallly hard to get it through.
> 
> 
> hahah....edit: replace grommet with just hole...haha




Alrighty then, yea, um....i saw the hole in the fender wall, there is no grommet there. And if you could please show some pictures so I can see what you are talking about? Oh and left of the strut tower, is that in the cabin in comparison to the strut tower? Thank you. :fluffy:


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

ok...heh...it's hard to describe this stuff...especailly sitting in front of a computer. 

So my grommet is in the firewall going into the cabin. There is no grommet in the fender "hole". Sorry i'm tired and it's early in the morning....i mean the steering column, not strut tower....probably confused the hell out of you. 

The grommet in the firewall in my car is left of the steering column in the cabin of the car. It is to the left of the pedals and right above the dead pedal [autos have those right? I've never driven an auto in my life]. 

Sorry about the mix up...i'm at work and it's too damn early! I get home around 4 today. I'll go out and take some pics and post them then, hopefully clarifying.


----------



## 00SentraGXE (Mar 22, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> ok...heh...it's hard to describe this stuff...especailly sitting in front of a computer.
> 
> So my grommet is in the firewall going into the cabin. There is no grommet in the fender "hole". Sorry i'm tired and it's early in the morning....i mean the steering column, not strut tower....probably confused the hell out of you.
> 
> ...


lol....Well i tryed feeding the wire through with out the hanger and that's hard. umm...I'm just worried about using the hanger because of the fact that it could get stuck so yea. Any help is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

One hanger will be too short. Use pliers and twist 2 together. That will be long enough to go all the way through and it won't get stuck. Or if you feel better using one solid piece of wire then go for it...

Yeah I tried to just feed the wire through and it was immpossible because it just coiled up inside the fender.


----------



## 00SentraGXE (Mar 22, 2003)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> One hanger will be too short. Use pliers and twist 2 together. That will be long enough to go all the way through and it won't get stuck. Or if you feel better using one solid piece of wire then go for it...
> 
> Yeah I tried to just feed the wire through and it was immpossible because it just coiled up inside the fender.


Well I just tryed it, and the hanger kept poking something, and trust me it wasn't the part of the cabin it was poking. It was getting caught on something. I have no idea why this just isn't working out for me.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't know what to say...you're just poking the metal wire through right? No power wire attached right? I would suggest just patience and keep trying because I can't imagine another way of easily getting the wire through.

If you had 2 people one could feed the hanger through and the other stick thier fingers in the grommet hole in the firewall until it hit their fingers and then try to grab it. I wouldn't worry too much about damaging anything while feeding the hanger. I have a new car [1 year old now] and I wouldn't do ANYTHING that could possibly mess something up, so I guess I'm justifying that i'm not just some idiot telling you to shove hangers in their car.

I'd assume that the other side [passenger] would be the same except you would have to take the glovebox off...which would be a pain.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Alright home again.

I took these pics. One of just the "hole with grommet" and the other with the pedal in the pic so you can get a perspective

hole with grommet 

hole with grommet WITH pedal 

If you still have a ignition question here's how I wired my remote wire for the amp...
Remote wire 

In case you're wondering what the black wire on the right that's ziptied to my red power wire is, it's a remote bass boost for my amp. The other black wire on the left is the hood release.

I hope the pics help. What gauge wire are you trying to feed through? Mine is 4 gauge.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey 00sentra, I was away when you IMed me and I have my AIM so I have to hit accept for a person not on my buddy list so that's why you didn't see my away message...wasn't ignoring you

Yeah that's the fusebox in my cabin, behind the "cointray" on the left of steering wheel. I just ran the remote wire along with my power to the back.


----------

